# Gaggia gc 2000



## letni (Mar 24, 2012)

Hi everyone, at first,

i am really glad to be in a forum like that,

second, would you forgive me for my bad english, but i am italian









So, that's the item:

i bought a Gaggia gc 2000 in the 2003,

one week ago, i decided to disassembly all the machine to clean every part;

yesterday evening i was mount and wiring all, but

when i click on the button, the electricity goes off!!

i was searching som wiring diagram on internet, but nothing found.

Here i post a photo that you can understand wich Gaggia is.

I hope that somebody could help me.









Regards


----------



## letni (Mar 24, 2012)

i was attaching also the actual wiring

that is probabily wrong; could somebody help me?









http://dl.dropbox.com/u/52763788/actual%20with%20errors.png


----------



## xtermn9 (Mar 26, 2012)

today is your lucky day i own that gaggia. tell me what you want i will upload some snapshots. i need to fanny about with this phone but have done it before. i am a bit of a geezer whhen it comes to that but can do it


----------



## letni (Mar 24, 2012)

thank you soo much xtermn9,

so i need the photos of cables colors and position of the three buttons;

if you cound do also photos of all the wiring of the machine i would we thankful









if it's difficoult make snapshot, would be enough for me,

that you write the color connected to the buttons from left to right

of on/off button, vapor buttom, and coffee button


----------



## letni (Mar 24, 2012)

hi xtermn9, and sorry if i disturb here (i cannot write in private cause i have not 3 post yet)

i was not receiving snapshot: i don wanna put pressure on you, but it's 4 days that i am becaming crazy because of that coffee machine









if you would be so gentil to make that photos and write the color of buttons wiring i would be very glad.

thank you

letni


----------

